# Automatiser notification chauffage



## B3no1t88 (4 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J’ai un thermostat netatmo branché sur ma chaudière et qui affiche la température actuelle de ma maison dans HomeKit.

Mais dans les réglages il ne permet pas d’envoyer des notifications pour dire par exemple la température est descendu sous les 18 degrés ou la température à dépasser les 20 degrés. Je cherche à automatiser ça mais je n’ai pas trouvé pour le moment. Pouvez-vous me dire si c’est possible?

Pour rentrer dans les détails, j’ai un poêle à granulés connectés mais basique juste allumer éteindre à distance donc je voulais recevoir une notif sur mon iPhone pour dire il fait 18 comme ça j’allume le poel et une notif à 20 comme ça je l’éteint. Le tout manuellement à distance.
Merci


----------



## Powerdom (4 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, je vais répondre à côté mais pourquoi ? Le thermostat ne fait pas son boulot ?


----------



## B3no1t88 (4 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour, je vais répondre à côté mais pourquoi ? Le thermostat ne fait pas son boulot ?


Le thermostat pilote ma chaudière au gaz que maintenant je n’utilise que la nuit. La journée j’utilise le poêle à granulés sue j’éteins et allume manuellement à distance. Sauf par moment j’oublie de l’allumer ou l’éteindre et ça m’oblige à contrôler à chaque fois la température de la maison avant. Je voulais utiliser la sonde du netatmo pour automatiser une notification quand une température donnée est atteinte


----------



## Powerdom (4 Novembre 2021)

D'accord je comprends mieux. Mais je ne saurais répondre à ta question...


----------

